# www/mod_define for apache22



## koma (May 7, 2013)

I've created this port. I'm getting very frustrated trying to post it via send-pr.

I'll put it there. If someone want to post it there it is.

https://pkg.soteha.it/mod_define_distfile_and_makefile.tgz

*T*oo lazy to read 50 pages of documentation to create a new port.x(x(x(


----------



## koma (May 7, 2013)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=178404


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2013)

So does this still need to be here?


----------



## koma (May 13, 2013)

I think yes because the package has been refused. So, @ohauer suggested me to use another version of the package: http://code.google.com/p/mod-define/

I've checked it out and it works but I've absolutely no idea (and as I can see there is no official documentation) on how to check out sources from SVN as repository. On the site there is no package to be downloaded if not from SVN. How do I proceed?

I've found help on IRC. I'll wait to receive a reply from the developer (there is no release on the site so I need to wait for the release to come out but the developer seems missing). Here is the Makefile:


```
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=       mod_define
MASTER_SITES=   ${MASTER_SITE_LOCAL}
MASTER_SITE_SUBDIR=     www
DISTVERSION=    ${VERSION}.r${SVN_REV}
CATEGORIES=     www

MAINTAINER=     amdrea@cervesato.it
COMMENT=        Apache 2.2.x module for use variables in config files

MAKE_JOBS_SAFE= yes
USE_APACHE=     22
LATEST_LINK=    mod_define
AP_FAST_BUILD=  yes
AP_GENPLIST=    yes

VERSION=        2.2

.if defined(SVN_FETCH)
NO_CHECKSUM=    yes
.endif

.include <bsd.port.pre.mk>

.if defined(BOOTSTRAP)
SVN_REV!=       svn info https://mod-define.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ | ${GREP} Revision | cut -d' ' -f2
.else
.include "Makefile.svn_rev"
.endif

.if defined(BOOTSTRAP) || defined(SVN_FETCH)
FETCH_DEPENDS+= svn:${PORTSDIR}/devel/subversion
do-fetch:
        ${MKDIR} ${WRKDIR}
        svn export --force -r ${SVN_REV} \
                https://mod-define.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ ${WRKDIR}/mod_define${SVN_REV}
        cd ${WRKDIR};rm -fr ${DISTNAME}
        cd ${WRKDIR};mv ${PORTNAME}${SVN_REV} ${DISTNAME};\
        tar cvzf ${DISTDIR}/${DISTNAME}.tar.gz ${DISTNAME}
        echo "SVN_REV=  ${SVN_REV}" > ${MASTERDIR}/Makefile.svn_rev
.endif

.include <bsd.port.post.mk>
```
To build:
`# SVN_FETCH="yes" make clean install`


----------

